# Laminate wood flooring



## fishmaster09 (Jun 2, 2009)

I decided im going to do this my self any tips tricks or anything i should know. What size is best, what brand, Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Anything with tongue and groove. Pretty easy to put down.


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

Sam's Club has it if you have a membership. I got some there. Pretty reasonable and it already has the foam applied to the back of it, so that eliminates a step. Comes with good instructions too.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I personally didn't find it easy. But now that its down a good product.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

I just finished putting down 1800 sq ft of the Lock n Seal from Sam's. I had researched several laminates before deciding on this one. I chose it because it is 12mm thick as opposed to 10mm from most others, has foam backing and seemed easy to put down. I also found out that the company that makes Pergo is the makers of this product. The price was one third of that offered in the Home stores for the equivalent flooring. As far as installation, I found it to be really not that hard. I did 3 bedrooms, hall, office, den and dining room. I chose not to do the kitchen because of the obvious issues having a 5 and 3 year old and all the spills that happen around the fridge. I am getting ready to lay ceramic tile in the kitchen and laundry room as I did in the guest bath and master bath. 

The only real trick I could help you with is to measure twice and cut once. Don't force the strips to lock. They will lock together easily as long as you have everything lined up. It really is not that hard. The cuts around stuff like a fireplace or walls that are not trully square slow you down a bit. 

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## fishmaster09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input. What tools do i need other than a mallet and a miter saw


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

fishmaster09 said:


> Thanks for the input. What tools do i need other than a mallet and a miter saw


Knee Pads.....


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> Knee Pads.....


X 2
and stretch out good first all weekend up and down bent over line up a massuse sunday evening.....
im a general contractor got my matl free and it still was not worth the PAIN. i love doing it my self but my body makes me pay.....KB


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

fishmaster09 said:


> Thanks for the input. What tools do i need other than a mallet and a miter saw


Dremel makes their Milti-max tool ($100 at Home Depot) that is really useful for undercutting door jambs. I just finished 2.5K sq ft of Pergo.

If you are going over plywood deck, make sure the deck is screwed down well and is flat and level. There is a floor leveling product I used.

PM me if you want to hear my lessons learned.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

I've read that the pergo products really get scratched up. Is that true?


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

most have an aluminum oxide coating and are pretty tough - more than most solid wood finishes. As far as ease of installation just read the directions. Once you figure out how to install around door jambs it is a breeze. Like others have said - it can be a workout


----------



## SteelerFan45 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Laminate Flooring*

I'm seriously considering installing approx. 800' sq. ft. of laminate in the living room, dining room of a house that I just closed on yesterday. I have gotten prices from 4 or 5 stores in the Clear Lake/League City area and found the cheapest to be $2.79 to 3.49 per sq. ft. I have a dog and possibly plan on getting him a buddy soon so I'm concerned about scratching. Everyone of the salespeople assured me that laminate is a bettet product than engineered hardwood in terms of the issue of scratches from dogs. Still considering carpet for that reason and the price is pretty comparable and wouldn't have to do it myself !

I did install an engineered hardwood product from Floor & Decor about 3 years ago and had several issues. First thing I learned is to use a hard rubber block and not a piece of wood like a 2" x 4" which can be purchased at Home Depot. Had problems with the wood chipping.


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

don't forget the bengay


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Laminate floors are photos of fake wood and generally stink.

Hate to say it, but the underfoot sound is awful.

its not hard to put in necessarily, but the end result is less than stellar IMO. Go spend money on some real wood floor (even if engineered) and you have a MUCH better product.

DO NOT GET LAMINATE OR WOOD FLOORS if you have bigger dogs or are not willing to clip their nails regularly. Your floors WILL be destroyed.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I have put down Laminate both in my last house, and the current one. I have both real wood and Laminate downstairs. The dogs cannot scratch the Laminate, but the wood shows plenty. I would look at the thicker laminates, as they feel better to walk on. 
Get a good foam under lay. 
Get the correct tapping block for your floor. (This will keep you from damaging the edges.) Use the spacers on all edges. 
At the end of each row, flip a piece over and use it to measure to the wall, the tongue is just about the right wall spacing. 
Begin the next row with the leftover piece from the last cut.
Use an upside down scrap piece and a serrated trowel to undercut door jambs.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I laid our prior almost entire 1st floor. I think its very important if laying on conrete to properly float your floors! Get a long strip (7') stiff of metal and check level of floor. Mark dips and rises with chalk. Lay the float and check again. Grind down the bad bumps. Its better to do it before and not have any soft spots or binding. Be sure to leave your expansion gaps, and rent a door jamb cutter to make nice cuts around your door frame panels. Other than that, easy, even for me.:cheers:


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*They make a*

little "offset" hand saw for doing door jambs if you don't want to spring for the $100 one. For one room or only a few cuts I would get this one. I have one somewhere LOL It is about 8" long with fine teeth, and the handle comes up about 2" and allows you to lay the blade flat on top of an upside down tile to cut. For some reason, I want to say it has "Japanese saw" in what it is called!

Later
R3F


----------



## toto (Aug 4, 2006)

Fyi if you get tired of being bent over, find a roll around cheap office chair(garage sale 10.00$$) take the back rest off of it , lower it all the way down(if it has a hydraulic cushion) put your knee pads on and lean over your seat supporting your back and roll around till yer done your back will thank you later...Cy


----------



## Baylee (Jun 17, 2010)

Laminate flooring is becoming one of the fastest-growing products in the flooring industry. Aluminum oxide is considered the second hardest mineral after diamonds is being used to create laminate flooring. Due to more durability it is a smart choice for kitchens, dens, playrooms, and even dining rooms. Generally, lower priced laminates may not be as realistic as the higher priced laminates. Laminate flooring is easy to care. Damaged laminate cannot be sanded down or refinished the way wood can. Overall, laminate wood flooring is a great choice for your home. It is durable and beautiful in appearance.

______________________
Wholesale flooring


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Whatever you do be sure to get good underlay for your laminate wood floor. I bought a Lennar house that was only 4 years old and had laminated wood floor in all bedrooms, dining room and office. All of them sound terrible, the cracking sound on every single step is very very annoying. I can't believe a good home builder like Lennar (Village Builders) would make this kind of mistake, but maybe the previous owner added it later, I don't know. But if the house was built like that I would call Lennar to complain & discuss about warranty issue. Looks like I would have to save some money for a redo of all of my floors

So do a search about noises first before you commit to laminate wood floor, here are some discussion & related websites. Hope it helps.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=113351&highlight=laminate+noise

http://www.woodsthebest.com/Flooring/underlay/bestUnderlayForLaminate.htm

http://www.basingstoke.gov.uk/environment/nuisance/noise/Noise+and+Laminate+Flooring.htm


----------



## edavis (Jun 24, 2009)

check out lumber liquidators online. there are three locations in houston area that have ALOT to choose from for up to $2 less than home depot. also rent a power jamb saw from home depot. its well worth the $25 or so for 4 hours and trust me thats all the time you need. if you have a lot of doorways it is well worth it. once you get the height set you can knock each jamb out in about 30 seconds.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Laminate flooring is great; just finished laying about 1200 SF in my house (with the help of family). I used a Fein Saw to cut the door jams in order to get the boards flush underneath the doors. Also used the top of the line padding underneath that acts as a high decibel/moisture barrier. It's not too complicated to lay the flooring - just takes time. One of the main issues is getting the first few rows in a room done right (especially if the room is not square).


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Few things I remember from installing mine:

Make sure to shim at the walls, both long and width ways to keep it tight, and

Bring it inside your house and acclimate to the A/C before installing, for a few days.


----------

